# anyone no anyone to detail work nr monmouth/chepstow/forest of dean



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi im lookin for someone who can do this for me as i just cant get the finish i want. I did take a car to a place shell we say between chepstow and newport, if u r local u can guess:thumb: Well i took a show car there and looked fine till 2 or 3 days later where the bonnet came out as if it had been polished with a rough wet and dry its a right mess will need spraying, so nervouse to take this other car anywhere but i got to as im getting no joy so need someone who knows what they r doing to get it all perfect, 
So far by looking at threads ive found 2 people ide trust with it one in cardiff and one that covers bristol and south wales. Just wondered if there was anyone else around???
thanks for any help
P.S the car i want done is a Audi A8 in ming blue pearl i just cant get the depth or the colours to come out .


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

why you asking the question then if youve found two possibilities?also if the first car wasnt right you should have taken it back, surely if it was that bad you would have noticed it on picking it up


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> why you asking the question then if youve found two possibilities?also if the first car wasnt right you should have taken it back, surely if it was that bad you would have noticed it on picking it up


why you asking the question then if youve found two possibilities?
Easy want to see if there someone closer as cardiff is a fair way to go and leave car for poss a day or 2 (if a day long time to walk around cardiff for)
the other person is mobile so can arrange to come here but the UK weather isnt known for its sun and as i havnt garage tfor him to work in if it rains.

if the first car wasnt right you should have taken it back, surely if it was that bad you would have noticed it on picking it up

Car was picked up from then on a wet day where the car was outside to collect looked fine, but after the show weekend(nice and warm and lots of sun) was over and some signs of somthink was wrong it was took back on the monday morning, where he said it was fine when it left here and i must of used a buffer and somthink like G40/60 on it. took it to another valet company and a paint shop and both say its from over machining. Both also said this is poss why it was put outside as the other valet company said they would of left in workshop so i could see there good work or they would of bought it in when they knew what time i was collecting and dryed it off.
both the valet and the paint shop said there r ways to hide such a mistake short term, but as the car is red and was in the sun all weekend it showed through quicker.
Since it happened ive heard im not on the only one that has had probs including trade.

Well they say u cant go through life without making mistakes well this is one i dont intend to do again


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok , that answers that then , just make sure whoever does it is experienced and is insured , im mobile but unless youve got somewhere to work with this weather is a pita tbh


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Peter Richards (above) Paul at Glossmax and Matt at Prestige something or other are your local pros.


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

I think from the people ive found on here, it would be between Matt or the Doc as both r about same distance, nothink took away from the others pros tho ive looked at them all as u do LOL, just think with the Uk weather and time of yr, and have no cover incase of rain (at mo looking to see if i can find somewhere) 
Its a long way for ECLIPSE AUTO VALET.

Just thought there might of been :detailer: in newport, or Forest of dean.
If bristol or Cardiif is the closest so be it LOL:driver::thumb:


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm from Magor, so only down the road, would it be a certain place near a roundabout and an Indian dine in? I can always measure the paint for you, and give you some things to tidy it up yourself - but as others have said I'm neither insured or a full timer!


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

giarc said:


> I'm from Magor, so only down the road, would it be a certain place near a roundabout and an Indian dine in?


:thumb:

at the mo bonnet it has a coloured bonnet bra on to cover it till i can afford to get it sprayed and weather gets better.

hence why im looking to get this Audi paintwork sorted.
Def be intrested in meetin sometime tho to come up with some poss ideas and things to use


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Well Peter is obviously your man, if your ever down the gower for some sunshine could also pop in to see him for an hour for the bonnet!

As for 'that' place, I took my car there once for a quote on a seat stain as I didn't have an extractor - and he offered me a job there on how clean my car was, so the hiring criteria isn't that fussy :S

Of couse if you want to borrow the PTG for some reading just give me a shout


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks craig mate , VW if youve got some time in the week give me a call , might be able to sort something out


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

haha was it near a Curry Outlet?


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh yes! I drive/ride past it alot and always have a chuckle!


----------



## Jimb0 (Nov 19, 2008)

giarc said:


> Oh yes! I drive/ride past it alot and always have a chuckle!


Snap 

As far as I'm aware they dont machine polish. Had my car done there many moons ago and he told me hand polishing achieved better results. Maybe a result of their ability to machine correctly?

Almost tempts me to pop by and ask for some cleaning advise for removing swirls, just to see how much they know. But I'm not that bothered tbh.

James.

Also, what wheels do you drive? I'll keep a look out. Benifits = I'll let you out of Bulwark Corner if i see you


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

Well as i have a fair bit to do in car trade, the grape vine says hes not going to be there much longer.:wave: 
No word of a lie mate was working at same area and he was shocked on what went on he said he saw them using a backyard brush on lower half of cars.
from a dealer i know they said it was good place when his son ran the place, then his dad came in and they didnt get on so son left. Dealer i know said they stopped using him due to cars coming back with some sort of damage on them mainly paint probs


----------



## vw beetle (Feb 26, 2009)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> thanks craig mate , VW if youve got some time in the week give me a call , might be able to sort something out


sorry didnt shout u but will do, got car back now.Just got to get gearbox serviced before the detailing, knowing my luck get car done then nice oily hands all over it. :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok no probs this poxy weathers not helping things lol


----------



## luke2g2 (Mar 12, 2009)

hi mate who's the guy in Cardiff u know? I'm in Newport and looking for some one to do mine

Thanks


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

luke2g2 said:


> hi mate who's the guy in Cardiff u know? I'm in Newport and looking for some one to do mine
> 
> Thanks


That'll be me then :wave:

What car do you have Luke? You can email me directly via my site 
.

http://www.prestigereflections.co.uk/

.


----------



## luke2g2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow quick reply! LOL

I've got a 2003 megane but i've quite a bit of work done to it and now it finished I fancy treating myself to getting a pro making it look it's best. I'm in work at the mo on my iPhone so I'll have a look at your site and the packages you provide on the weekend.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

luke2g2 said:


> Wow quick reply! LOL
> 
> I've got a 2003 megane but i've quite a bit of work done to it and now it finished I fancy treating myself to getting a pro making it look it's best. I'm in work at the mo on my iPhone so I'll have a look at your site and the packages you provide on the weekend.


If you go to my user profile on here, then 'statistics', then 'threads started by me', you'll find a load more write-ups than what's just on my site.

What sort of work have you had done?


----------



## luke2g2 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've had an inbherdesign front and back bumper sprayed and fitted front and rear badges smoothed 2 x twin exit exhausts 19" wheels are the main bits I'm just in the process of getting a small upgrade to my audio then I'll be in touch with you to sort something out


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds good. I look forward to hearing from you Luke.


----------

